# What was your worst Hoilyday ever?



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

If their any bad travel storys then Can you please tell. 

So it keep other people safe and what to avoid.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

all of my vacations over the years were great

had a blast everytime in the US, Thailand was fantastic, Britain, twice, was great too


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

o yes USA, Canada, Thailand, Gold Coast and Japan they are alsom counties to go to.


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Dubai was my worst Hoilyday ever. No beer and got into trobble for kissing my Boyfriend at the beach + to hot i wnt their late may early june this year.


----------



## alenshowbrizz (Jul 20, 2010)

India was my worst Holiday ever, I love the nature and we scenes there losts of natural villages and places.Indian realign is very different to word religion. There is so much peoples are believe in different different god.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Never had a bad holiday really - but I'm also a tad obsessive about details..

On my first trip to France is did rain the entire time I was in Paris so that was a shame, but I was very young back then and my first time so far south, so I had a great time never the less


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Dubai was my worst Hoilyday ever. No beer and got into trobble for kissing my Boyfriend at the beach + to hot i wnt their late may early june this year.


dubai lol ,dubai is fake.. only building for the highest, biggest, most expensive ... btw are you gay ? in that cause its "what they call normall" to complain about that.. its in an islamic country what means most of them are conservative gay haters..


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

well my worst holiday was with school on a skitrip to (elbigenalp) austria ..


----------



## double_rainbow (Jul 22, 2010)

worst trip was to Russia


----------



## Nabucco (Sep 4, 2005)

I only travel to Europe and never had a bad holiday. Perhaps I can point out my trip to Switzerland (Basel, Bern, Laussane and Geneve): a very beautifull country but very boring (from 7 pm nobody in the streets, very difficult to find a restaurant after 9 pm...)
Even the hotel in Bern closed at 18:30!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

I never had a really bad holiday. If anything, there were a few destinations that didn't live up to my expectations, especially Dublin (boring and expensive).


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

SPELLCHECK, ANYONE?

Worst holiday was to Glascow. Rained the entire 5 freaking days, nonstop :bash:


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Shenzhen. Went on tour with a group and dined in a restaurant with half cooked meat. Multiple people fighting along streets and in mall. But that was in 2007 i think they have changed..............


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Pakia said:


> SPELLCHECK, ANYONE?
> 
> Worst holiday was to *Glascow*. Rained the entire 5 freaking days, nonstop :bash:


Speaking about spellcheck...:lol:


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

g.spinoza said:


> Speaking about spellcheck...:lol:


g.spinoza be qiuet not everyone can spell every world and English may not be everone 1st langages so BE QIUET AND DONT BE RUDE.

The Person who been to Glasgow its rains all the time in Scotland the UK have got Bad weather.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Dubai was my worst Hoilyday ever. No beer and got into trobble for kissing my Boyfriend at the beach + to hot i wnt their late may early june this year.


You are a pretentious liar.

If the authorities really caught you kissing on the beach they would have send you to jail.:wtf:

Dubai does allow beer in bars,clubs and other licensed venues.:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

My worst holiday was to Vanuatu. Stayed at a crappy 'resort' which wouldn't have rated more than 1 star & the main town was nothng to rave over. The beaches were full of broken shells & if you didn't wear something on your feet whist walking around in the water you'd cut them with the sharp coral.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

It wasn't really a whole trip, because the first time I went to *Lima* I was already travelling in neighbouring Chile.

But anyway, Lima in 2007 was the worst. There were some political tensions, protests everywhere and everyday, people talking about coups and so on on the streets, we had to run away from a protesting group, so it didn't feel really relaxed. Also, the weather was crappy, very cloudy all the time.

I went to Lima in 2009 just for a few hours and I liked it a lot though.


----------



## Fire God (May 12, 2010)

While driving from St. George, Utah to Denver, Colorado with my most political ones among friends, never again.


----------



## egypt69 (Feb 21, 2008)

I never really had a bad holiday...


----------



## tommy949 (Feb 8, 2010)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Yes i went to Jail but i rang my uncle Mr Thomas Bach hes one on the IOC Vice President and he said you must let me and my boyfriend go or No Olympics Ever i dont think that they will ever get the Games.
> 
> My Hotel said no beer.


How did you enjoy a jail in Dubai? Was it fun


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

that's a dramatic story


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> Being an adventurer, I don't mind even the most extreme challenges during travel
> 
> But the two most "uneventful" trips I've taken so far ( since 5 years back ) are :
> 
> ...


Long live simplistic generalisations likely based on nationalism.

9/11 happened a few days before I was about to fly back to the UK from LA but the holiday up until that point had been great.


----------



## mariaclarie (Oct 12, 2010)

My worst weekend was in Italy. Might be my that day was not good as. What i want to do right it was gone wrong n wrong mg:. The whole we faced problems wherever to go for touring.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

FlagshipV said:


> Krabi Thailand.
> 1)Rude hotel staff who dare to scold their own guests!(Thailand is supposed to be the land of SMILES)
> 2)Airport staff slow and want to confiscate items which are allowed on the plane.


MY experience of Krabi was the exact opposite. Had a great time, the beach hasn't been spoiled yet.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Dubai was my worst Hoilyday ever. No beer and got into trobble for kissing my Boyfriend at the beach + to hot i wnt their late may early june this year.


Can you say "NO S$%T!? If this story is actually true (which it almost certainly isn't), then I have to ask: Why the hell did you go to a muslim country if you're a homosexual and you wanted to show public signs of affection? You lack common sense bud.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

My worst was Orlando, Florida. The city was fun, but I got robbed by 3 dipshits with a baseball bat. They hit me in the back and demanded my money, but I couldn't understand anything they were saying (I was sauced and they had thick Caribbean accents). I'm just glad they took my cash and returned the rest of my wallet. Good times!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

I rarely had a bad holiday. I didn't feel that safe in some parts of Kuala Lumpur where they tried to nick my wallet. But I was most disappointed with the Petronas Towers being closed because of a holiday there.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

MoreOrLess said:


> Long live simplistic generalisations likely based on nationalism.


Elaborate, please ?


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

AltinD said:


> ^^ Why in the hell would a kid go there? Of course the place is boring as hell, unless you're a couple looking for some sexy time alone.


Well, the thing is I went there to spend some time alone myself, turned out it was monsoon season. So I couldn't even enjoy the beach. All I had was jetlag.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

The Cake On BBQ said:


> Well, the thing is I went there to spend some time alone myself, *turned out it was monsoon season. *So I couldn't even enjoy the beach. All I had was jetlag.


Maybe you should consider doing some research before you travel. It can help eliminate any unwanted surprises if you know a little about the place you are travelling to. For example, I don't travel to the Caribbean in the late summer / early fall due to hurricane season.


----------

